# Fixtures converted for woodworking...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

A RiteAid drug store was going out of business and having a clearance sale. I grabbed a display rack for $5. It works out as a perfect roll around clamp rack. I started thinking it would be interesting to see other examples of non-woodworking items being used in your woodworking shops.


----------

